# 2 men looking for lease



## Flcracker9 (Apr 14, 2011)

My neighbor and I are Floridians, and we are looking for a lease in GA, preferably southern GA. We are both around 50 years old, and and work as professionals. We do have a criteria for what we are looking for. Must allow guests (I have a lifelong buddy that's fallen on hard times, and my neighbor and I both have 1 son each). Looking for a lease that has no more than 1 member per 100 acres, must allow 4 wheelers (at least to travel to and from the stand), and most importantly, must have a good population of deer & turkey. I'm an experienced hunter, with many bucks and gobblers to my credit, and only shoot mature deer for the most part. My neighbor (who will also be a paying member), is just starting out, and is more interested in putting meat in the freezer (a couple of doe and he'a a happy guy). If you have anything that fits our needs, please email me or feel free to call me.
Thanks, Kevin
kevinjcoyle@bellsouth.net
561-644-8576


----------



## iz23 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a club in upson co. that sounds like what you guys are looking for. You can call me if you want to talk. 239-253-8450 Thanks Izzy


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 22, 2011)

I run a club in Dooly County. Check out my thread in clubs looking for members under Dooly Co lease for pics and details. Allcurrent members are from Florida except 1 which still has a 3 hour ride. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------



## westbrook (Jul 4, 2011)

Have club in Washington Co. 500 acres, campground, pin-in system. call 478-552-8811


----------



## hollam01 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hunting Plantation in Brooks County Georgia needs 2 members. QDM Deer , Turkey , Quail , Hogs ,Ducks and Fishing . Excellent accomidations . 365 day access. Contact Mike 352 638 4259


----------



## natureheart (Jul 16, 2011)

*8000 acres in  Long County*

Dog and Still Hunt $700. Camp with power and water available. ATV OK. David 863-608-4500


----------



## sman62 (Aug 2, 2011)

1360 acre club in Upson County.  We currently have 3 members in the club that live in Florida.  Deer, turkey , rabbits.  camp site with electricity, water and septic tanks,  if interested call 404-697-5011.


----------

